# australorps or blk jersey giants?



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I bought "jersey giants" but I really think they are australorps. I am thrilled both ways but I am wanting to know how to tell them apart. 

My gut tells me they are not giant. They are NOT giant birds and they have a lot of green in the feathers but many are gone due to too many roosters at their first home. Are there some strains of giant that are not giant?

I think I have had a white giant as it was like a summer beach ball huge. Sweet, sweet rooster.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe this will help figure it out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp



> The Australorp is an Australian chicken breed. It is a large, soft-feathered bird with glossy black feathers and a lustrous green sheen. It is hardy, docile and a good egg-layer as well as meat bird. *The bird's single comb is moderately large and upright, with five distinct points*.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If you look at their foot pads the australorps' are white and the jerseys' are yellow. My australorp hens are huge compared to my marans and ameraucana hens. How old are they?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I went out and looked at their feet. Now I am really confused. The bottom of their feet were black with white in the cracks. The leg scales were balck but white was sort of underneath. Would this be sort of a cross?

They are laying and I was told they are a year +-


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

No, they wouldn't necessarily be a cross, and yes, the legs can be black but the base color would be white for australorps. That's why I told you to check the pads on their feet, and I meant underneath, so pick them up and look at the bottom of their feet and I'd think that if there was a yellow base color to the legs you'd notice.
As far as the size goes, I do have 1 hen that is smaller then the others, but she's still bigger then the other standard breeds I have.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

From the feathersite.com:

Australorps differ from Black Jersey Giants in that the legs of the Jersey Giant are black (some tending toward willow) and the underparts of the feet are yellow. In Lorps, the legs are black, shading to dark slate in adults, but the underparts of the feet are pinkish white. This works with good show stock, but hatchery stock is more variable and you can't ever be sure unless the birds grow to the size of Giants.

Australorp 8 pound cocks









Jersey Giant 13 pound cocks


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Ive often thought my giants were australorps or something other than jersey giants. the hens seem small to me. I have a Jersey giant rooster from a known giant flock. so I know he is good. After my hens molted the first time they started looking much larger. But prior to moilting they are similar in size to my RIR's. By the way my RIR Jersey crosses grow crazy fast and look just like a black jersey giant with more yellow in the legs. I am interested in seeing how they turn out. I have 6 hens out of the first batch of 6 hatchlings. Hopefully they will get the RIR laying capacity with the Jersey size. 
Funny side note, my sister in laws white silky rooster has taken to them as his girls, curious to see how that works out. The silky doesnt crow because he is intimidated by Hatcher the Jersey Roo. But he definately likes Hatchers daughters.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Those little bantam boys...I tell ya. They do love those big girls, don't they? We had a ShowGirl roo (silkie derivative) who had his flock of silkies...and 2 HUGE Jersey Giants. He's stolen them from the Jersey Giant flock somehow. He was certainly a GOOD roo. Very quick to sound the flight alarm, led everyone only along the fence line and into safe areas. 

As to the size of jersey giant hens....they're not as large as one would think. The roos grow long and tall and then fill out...the girls seem to take less time growing up...often laying as early as 5 months. I know there are some strains where the hens are as large as the boys, tho. Saw one at the local fair that looked like she was on steroids. Of course, I saw a White Plymouth Rock that was the size of a turkey, too. sheesh.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

We purchaced some JG hens from murry mcmurry 5 yrs ago and those hens arent very large, they are smaller than our Brahma hens. They didnt lay the best either. The reds, buffs, leggers and easter eggers out do em everytime. Beautiful birds tho. One did try to brood, but was a horrid mother. she would leave the chicks and go off on her own. This is our dealings with the breed Im sure others have had better


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

KOHL HAWKE said:


> We purchaced some JG hens from murry mcmurry 5 yrs ago and those hens arent very large, they are smaller than our Brahma hens. They didnt lay the best either. The reds, buffs, leggers and easter eggers out do em everytime. Beautiful birds tho. One did try to brood, but was a horrid mother. she would leave the chicks and go off on her own. This is our dealings with the breed Im sure others have had better


 Some of my hatchery hens were smaller than the privately purchased, but they were all at LEAST the size of a RIR (which they were housed with). And they laid quite well, giving us maybe 5 eggs per week. Sorry you had a not happy experience with the breed. They're certainly one of those that is either REALLY GOOD or "meh...normal chicken".


----------

